# 18R body on an 18B?



## heafis59 (Jan 18, 2007)

This might have been discussed already, but I am new to the RC community. I have and RC18B and I was wondering if you could get an 18R body to fit on it. I am considering trying to race and want to use a car body instead of the buggy body. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Not for sure, but think that the footprint, wheel base is different on that one. You can fit any body on anything, but the wheels might stick out a bit.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

You will run into body mount trouble also but Assoc most likely sell the body mount and I would bet they fit on the B.


----------



## rcbeagle (Feb 16, 2007)

The 18r will not fit. The width is diff. Try a 1/12 wedge style body.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

You will need the shorter 18R arms and dog bones.


----------

